# Girl friends daughter is a nurse



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 27, 2020)

My girl friends daughter is an ICU cardiac nurse working in a Doctors office and a hospital. Last week a patient came into the doctors office unexpectedly who was showing symptoms of covid19 he was quickly transferred to the hospital, he died a day later of covid19. The doctors office was not prepared for the patient's arrival and he exposed everyone there! IF YOUR NOT FEELING WELL GO TO THE HOSPITAL!!! My girl friends daughter did not have direct contact with the patient has tested negative at this point and is working at the hospital ICU which now has 3 covid19 patients.


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm glad she was OK, and God bless the nurses. And Doc's too. They are right there where the rubber meets the road. What would we do without them!


----------



## C&amp;K (Apr 19, 2021)

My wife is an ICU RN in the cardiac unit, with both ACLS and PALS certifications. She was retired as of last year, but when they ran out of RN's she got called back in and ended up working the ICU until March 26. She was originally slated to be on only from October to middle of December last year on an 8 week contract. She was off until end of January then got called in again for another 8 week contract. The first time was because of RN's testing positive for corona and off work, ran short of staff. The second 8 weeks for a new pandemic - pregnancy. It seems nurses who were off in corona quarantine did not practice social distancing very well and ended up pregnant. Some of them elected to take maternity leave, which left them once again short of staff.

Wife is back in semi-retirement now. But still on-call for short staff for the next 5 weeks.


----------



## Attwanl (Apr 19, 2021)

Thought are with you and hoping for the best for her and any other hospital workers


----------



## turbotodd (May 15, 2021)

GF's mom died july of last year. COD listed as covid19.

she was never diagnosed with covid19. She had AITL, had a reaction to the chemo and thats what really caused her death. I had conversation with another doctor here, who said that C19 may have prevented the proper care/treatment--and that couldve been why they listed it as cod.

I had it twice. One in June 2020, and again in December/Jan 2020/2021. The first time was kinda rough. Fever, etc. Second time was a breeze it was nothing. Lost taste but that's about it. Two different strains is what I'm told but I'm also told that there are so many unknowns with the virus that nobody really knows with 100% certainty.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jun 1, 2021)

If they were all wearing masks like they sometimes say you should they have nothing top worry about.


----------



## GTS225 (Jun 1, 2021)

Ummm, Crazyboat; the masks don't directly protect you from Covid, or others that have it. Your mask protects us from you, and my mask protects every one else from me.
The idea is to capture and retain the tiny moisture droplets, that carry the virus, that exit your lungs with each exhalation, so they don't get inhaled by others. That was the reasoning for the "social distancing" as well.

Roger


----------



## Ethan Connor (Jul 7, 2021)

I think nothing to worry cause every body is wearing gloves and masks. Let me tell you a story I was tested positive for Tuberculosis the doctor said we had to remove your right upper lobe, suddenly I got pain at right side of my chest cause i was thinking about me without RUL :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: then he suggest me to visit Chest Specialist for further decision after two days i visit Chest Specialist for further order he said me nothing to worry Tuberculosis can be cured by using medicine 6, 9 or 12 months then suddenly there is no pain of my Right upper lobe :lol: :lol: :lol: So result is it's human mind whose is controlling everybody so nothing to worry and work like normal everything will be FINE.


----------



## Crazyboat (Jul 19, 2021)

I read that last week more people died of the vaccine then of covid. Not to worry, I'm sure our govt. will let lose a new variant soon enough to further control the masses.


----------



## overboard (Jul 19, 2021)

No doubt covid is out there, but me thinks they are grabbing straws on many things!
Now they are saying TRIPLE MASKING with commonly worn masks may be up to 90% effective, so does that mean that a single mask MAY be 30% or less effective???? :-k 
Also, they were telling you not to touch your mouth, nose, or EYES, as those are where it can enter your body, well if it is airborne and you walk through an area that is contaminated, I would assume that it could get in your eyes and thus contaminate you! :-k 
Maybe just an old fogy thinking wrong, but 2+2=4 and a lot of what they have been saying just isn't adding up.


----------



## MrGiggles (Jul 19, 2021)

This area is a pretty big hotspot for Covid right now, and ranks very lowly in vaccination rates. Coincidence? 

Something like 97% of those hospitalized and 99% of deaths were not vaccinated. Also a coincidence? Doubt it.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 19, 2021)

overboard said:


> No doubt covid is out there, but me thinks they are grabbing straws on many things!
> Now they are saying TRIPLE MASKING with commonly worn masks may be up to 90% effective, so does that mean that a single mask MAY be 30% or less effective???? :-k
> Also, they were telling you not to touch your mouth, nose, or EYES, as those are where it can enter your body, well if it is airborne and you walk through an area that is contaminated, I would assume that it could get in your eyes and thus contaminate you! :-k
> Maybe just an old fogy thinking wrong, but 2+2=4 and a lot of what they have been saying just isn't adding up.




That thing about washing hands and not touching your nose, etc has been a standard protocol to help avoid virus infections for years. And no, it is not foolproof, but it is effective.


----------

